
Show HN: Plan Together – Map Platform for Citizens - dgski
https://plantogether.city/
======
fabhomepages
This is great, I like it. I bought the domain chattymaps.com to do something
similar but gave up on it. I would really recommend you release this as a
generic open source project that others can build on. It will be hard to
monetise one specific implementation of it but I can imagine there will be
quite a few people out there who would want to build something similar for
their community.

